# Russian Arts articles needed for future issues of MT Magazine



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2003)

I am seeking articles for the December, January and February issues.
Lineages, histories, concepts, techniques, event reviews, photos, and product reviews.

Submissions for the December issue must be received no later than 11/26/2003.

Submissions for the January and February issues must be received no later than December 20th.

Please email editor@martialtalk.com or see http://martialtalk.com/magazine for more information.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2003)

The deadlines are fast approaching!


----------



## NYCRonin (Dec 14, 2003)

I am seriously considering Mr. Hubbards request to do a monthly RMA article for MTalk Magazine -  the December article has been published and my January article is already in.

If any reader has a particular question about RMA or request for more information about any particular aspect, please send it to me through the MTalk PM function. Although my forte is Systema, I have friends in the other RMA as well and am willing to do some research.

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *I am seriously considering Mr. Hubbards request to do a monthly RMA article for MTalk Magazine*



That would be great!


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 14, 2003)

Definately...I'd look very forward to reading your articles, Rob!


----------



## David (Dec 14, 2003)

You have my vote!

-David


----------

